# Imac 3gDV 400 Included software?



## iornslave (Jul 29, 2008)

i am at a loss but does anyone know if the Imac includes any extra software like i keep reading about, i bought an imac from someone and it came with 4 Discs but i am looking for Appleworks... is it in any of the CD's i have? they are the discs that were included with the computer OS, Software restore Imovie and one other disk


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 30, 2008)

If I remember correctly, that Mac shipped with Mac OS 9.1 and a version with Appleworks on those discs - the software restore one.


----------



## iornslave (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the info. i just need to figure out how to use that disk


----------



## Kees Buijs (Jul 30, 2008)

AppleWorks might be called differently, Apple has changed the name for some time to iWorks i believe.


Good luck, kees


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 30, 2008)

AppleWorks was originally ClarisWorks, and is based upon the same code base.  Both ran under pre-OS X systems (OS 6/7/8/9).

No version of iWork runs on pre-OS X systems, and is not based off of the Apple/ClarisWorks code at all -- but is intended to be a replacement for Apple/ClarisWorks.

You will not find iWork on those disks, but you should find AppleWorks.


----------

